# One round of clomid complete



## Kolbm (Jun 15, 2014)

I've just completed my first round of clomid and didn't really get any side effects apart from a few niggles with cramps thank god. Just hoping a praying this time it works I'm on cd10 at the moment but my periods are not very regular did an ovulation test stick last night and it came up positive. How often are you meant to be dtd we are currently dtd everyday but I'm worried that it's too much!! Very confused why can't making a baby just be simple??


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey, I wanted to know the same thing about DTD...I researched online thinking everyday might be too much and reduce the quality etc but found it stated there is nothing wrong with everyday and even though they say it does live for a couple of days etc it obviously increases the chance that you won't miss the correct time. 
That was my plan last month, but it still didn't work   Im going to do that again this month too Im tired of trying to predict ovulation and worrying incase Ive missed it etc with home tests.


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

I dont know if you girls have read this, but heres the link to the useful tips and side effects http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.msg2695029#msg2695029
theres some really useful information here that might help

poppy


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

That is a really interesting thread poppy going to try bookmark it! Thanks
I noticed it says Clomid shouldn't be used for more than 6 cycles...mines double that at 12, I'm wondering if this is normal now?


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi scorpy
Its a long long time since i was on it, but i got given 3 months of clomid and 3 months of tamoxifen, i think generally they give 6-12 months worth, so dont worry


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi, I hope u don't mind me joining in  

I have also just finished my first round of Clomid today, I had a few side effects feeling sick and tired did anyone else experience this? 

Laura xx


----------



## Kolbm (Jun 15, 2014)

Hiya Laura I've not really had any side effects just a few niggles stomach cramps and headaches but nothing that really bothered me. I've been doing those home ovulation tests and so far I've had 6 days of positives and making the OH dtd everyday with me he doesn't get a choice lol hoping I will get caught. AF is due 9th dec hoping and praying clomid has worked for me first time. 

Laura some people have said if your getting side effects possibly take the tablets at night before bed that way you sleep through it. Baby dust to everyone ttc hoping and praying our wishes come true and we all get our BFP as Xmas presents xxx


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Kolbm I am thinking the same thing - what a wonderful xmas present it would be; thats what we really want for xmas.....


----------



## Platzer (Nov 25, 2014)

I am new to this site....I have taken clomid for two months now...first month it took longer then normal but I id ovulate and well this month my eggs are getting smaller instead of bigger...doctor says we will try a higher dose or different meds because my body doesn't seem to like the clomid....wondering if anyone else has had this problem before....


----------



## Laura14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advise Kolbm. I have taken the home ovulation test today and there is a faint line so hoping to ovulate in the next 5 days or so I was just wondering if clomid makes you ovulate early as I normally ovulate around day 21. It would be the best Xmas present if  we get a BFP 

Wishing you all the best and sending Baby dust to everyone TTC


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi jumping in on this convo too  I had my first cycle of 4 months of 50mg clomid towards end of oct with my ovulation at beginning of November. Was very luckily to fall pregnant but a week later I had an early miscarriage (23rd November) confirmed by blood tests. Gutted!! But also taking the positives it's first time we've had a positive at all. I have endometriosis and a blocked left tube husband perfectly fine luckily. I was told I could personally only have clomid for 6 months in total even though I only have a 4 month prescription and then they would review and look at iui etc. no side effects whatsoever luckily in fact I was prob nicer when I was taking it lol. Really wish u ladies all the luck in the world I never thought it would be this grad to have a baby.x.x


----------



## Kolbm (Jun 15, 2014)

Feeling so emotional today I'm 12dpo and I have all signs that the wicked witch is gonna show her ugly face feeling gutted cos I know deep down clomid hasn't worked for us on first attempt my husband keeps telling me to wait until AF due day before I say it's not worked but I know my body and I knows it's coming!! Trying to stay positive and it's great reading success stories of ladies on clomid. I'm praying I'm wrong and my signs are all heading for that positive I so desperately want. Monday is due day so will keep you all informed. Baby dust to all my fertility friends on this highly stressfull heartbreaking journey xxx


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry you're getting them feelings kolbm. Our husbands are great but unfortunately there is only so much they can understand when it comes to 'just knowing.' I like you feel like I know my body inside and out and even though I only knew I was pregnant for a week before losing it I just knew something was different to all the other times when AF was on the horizon but a lot of pregnancy symptoms are very similar to menstruation symptoms so got al my fingers and toes crossed for you.x.x


----------



## Kolbm (Jun 15, 2014)

AF has shown her ugly face feeling super deflated just want to curl up like a baby and cry...


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm so so sorry that AF has come kolbm. Big big hugs.x.x


----------

